# I want to buy a bicycle



## mannequin (May 30, 2009)

wanting to buy a new or used bicycle. Something on the cheap. If you have one you wish to sell, please contact me. Any advice on where I can buy a bargain would also be appreciated.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

mannequin said:


> wanting to buy a new or used bicycle. Something on the cheap. If you have one you wish to sell, please contact me. Any advice on where I can buy a bargain would also be appreciated.



Hi mannequin,

If you're in Bangkok my suggestion is do NOT buy a bike. It's pretty dangerous there and marginally better in other locales such as Chiang Mai. If you're going to be in Bangkok you have lots of options from taking a bus to the skytrain to subway depending on where you are and where you're going. As a last resort there are hundreds of cabs but bargain hard - NEVER get into a cab until you've set the price from where you are to where you're going and make sure the driver agrees and understands. I usually approach a cab and ask for the one way fare and then go to the next cab with that price cut by half. Sometimes I win but sometimes it takes several cabs before I learn what the will and won't accept. Since you're not Thai you will pay more than a Thai but the public bus is cheap and losing your life or getting busted up in a bicycle accident would be expensive. My advise - be smart and take the bus or walk. [and worth exactly every baht you're paying me, right? 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

Seconded! (And thirded, and fourthed).

I wouldn't ride a pushbike in central Bangkok if you paid me 500$ a day.

Well, on second thoughts...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Seconded! (And thirded, and fourthed).
> 
> I wouldn't ride a pushbike in central Bangkok if you paid me 500$ a day.
> 
> Well, on second thoughts...



frogblogger, 

If a bevy of lovely Thais were pushing you down the street? You would be glued to that bike - and quite safely. But you're right - even motorcycles are extremely dangerous in Bangkok. Heck, walking is dangerous enough!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Ah once again you have me bang to rights S2.... Let's see 500$... that makes a bevy of 25 lovely ladies. I'm not sure I could stand the pace...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Ah once again you have me bang to rights S2.... Let's see 500$... that makes a bevy of 25 lovely ladies. I'm not sure I could stand the pace...



frogblogger,

Even in a duel a man needs a 'second' to assist him and defend his honor. I'm willing to make that supreme sacrifice so that you will remain strong and not tire. 

Selfless Serendipity2 


PS the scariest eleven words in the English language? "I'm from the government and I only want to help you." If you hear those words - run for your life.


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> Hi mannequin,
> 
> If you're in Bangkok my suggestion is do NOT buy a bike. It's pretty dangerous there and marginally better in other locales such as Chiang Mai. If you're going to be in Bangkok you have lots of options from taking a bus to the skytrain to subway depending on where you are and where you're going. As a last resort there are hundreds of cabs but bargain hard - NEVER get into a cab until you've set the price from where you are to where you're going and make sure the driver agrees and understands. I usually approach a cab and ask for the one way fare and then go to the next cab with that price cut by half. Sometimes I win but sometimes it takes several cabs before I learn what the will and won't accept. Since you're not Thai you will pay more than a Thai but the public bus is cheap and losing your life or getting busted up in a bicycle accident would be expensive. My advise - be smart and take the bus or walk. [and worth exactly every baht you're paying me, right?
> 
> Serendipity2



Instead of set prices, I would recommend always going with Taxameter. Then you'll get a fair price, but they will sometimes claim it's broken or something like that to get some extra bahts off of you.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Acid_Crow said:


> Instead of set prices, I would recommend always going with Taxameter. Then you'll get a fair price, but they will sometimes claim it's broken or something like that to get some extra bahts off of you.


Taximeter can be the best way to go. I've done Suvarnabhumi - central Bkk for 250 baht plus tolls before, at the quieter times of the night...


----------



## robby nz (Apr 27, 2009)

I have ridden a bike in Huahin, Sam pran and now in Sing buri, great way to go but never in a big city.

Look in the supermarkets they are really very cheap as long as you dont want a flash racing model.


----------

